# Seaman's beverages - Prince Edward Island



## RCO (May 20, 2012)

found this bottle at a local antique store , its in great condition not sure of exact age . bottom says 1958 RD but it could be a bit newer . its a common bottle on east coast of canada but harder to find elsewhere as i'm from ontario  and PEI a tiny province and this pop company mostly only sold pop out east . was in operation until recently around 2008 it went to cans after it was bought by pepsi and PEI droped its law against cans that forced all pop to be in glass bottles .

 sorry for picture having a hard time figuring this out , it is a nice bottle to look at


----------



## LC (May 20, 2012)

Nice looking acl . As for your picture , click on the empty box next to *embed picture in post* to the right of *click here to upload* , this will allow you picture to be viewed  with your post . And a belated welcome to the ABN .


----------



## RCO (May 20, 2012)

ok i'll try this pic instead


----------



## LC (May 20, 2012)

There you go .


----------

